# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Blindedarmontsteking/Appendicitis - Artikels

## Agnes574

Blindedarmontsteking/Appendicitis 

Een appendicitis of "blindedarmontsteking" is (meestal) een bacteriële ontsteking van het wormvormig aanhangsel (appendix) van de blindedarm; de eigenlijke blindedarm is doorgaans niet betrokken bij de ontsteking het betreft alleen de appendix vermiformis.

De diagnose "blindedarmontsteking" is soms eenvoudig, maar niet zelden ook zeer lastig te stellen. Bij twijfel gaat men in de regel over tot verwijdering van de appendix, omdat het veel erger is een ontstoken appendix niet te opereren (met risico op perforatie, gevolgd door een levensgevaarlijke buikvliesontsteking, en abcesvorming) dan een gezonde appendix er (achteraf) onnodig uit te halen. Ongeveer de helft van de verwijderde appendices blijkt achteraf niet ontstoken. Blindedarmontsteking komt vooral bij jonge mensen voor, maar kan op iedere leeftijd optreden. 


Symptomen
De typische pijn bij een blindedarmontsteking begint in de streek onder het borstbeen, en migreert daarna naar de rechter onderbuikstreek, op een punt dat twee derde van de afstand tussen de navel (2) en het rechter doornuitsteeksel van het darmbeen (3, spina iliaca anterior superior of SIAS) ligt, het zogenaamde punt van McBurney (1).Een appendicitis uit zich door pijn vooral in de rechter onderbuikstreek. In klassieke gevallen gaat hieraan een periode van pijn meer rond de navel aan vooraf. De patiënt is over het algemeen misselijk, geeft soms over en heeft maar zelden een normale eetlust. Deze pijn kan gepaard gaan met koorts maar dat hoeft niet. Ook diarree is een verschijnsel. Er ontstaan na verloop van tijd peritoneale prikkelingsverschijnselen: Zachtjes de rechter onderbuik indrukken doet pijn, dan snel de hand weghalen doet nogmaals pijn ('loslaatpijn'). Meestal zijn er in het bloed tekenen van de ontsteking te vinden in de vorm van een verhoogde bezinking en meer witte bloedcellen dan normaal. Afwezigheid hiervan sluit de diagnose echter niet geheel uit. Met behulp van echoscopie kan in geval van twijfel aan de diagnose in veel gevallen uitsluitsel gegeven worden. Soms ligt de appendix achter de darm omhoog gevouwen ("opgeslagen"). Dan is de localisatie van de pijn anders. Soms wordt de spier, die van de buikholte naar het been loopt, daardoor geïrriteerd, waardoor de patiënt zijn rechter been opgetrokken houdt (psoasfenomeen).

Aangeraden wordt bij het vermoeden van een "blindedarmontsteking" naar de huisarts te gaan. Indien de dokter een sterk vermoeden heeft van appendicitis zal hij doorverwijzen naar een ziekenhuis en dan is verwijdering d.m.v. een operatie (appendectomie) meestal de beste behandeling. Dit kan op twee manieren: een kleine snee rechts in de onderbuik of d.m.v. een kijkoperatie waarbij een aantal minieme sneetjes worden gemaakt waarna de operatie laparoscopisch wordt uitgevoerd.

Als men te lang wacht met opereren in de acute fase (à chaud), leggen de vrije slip van het buikvlies (omentum majus) en darmen zich beschermend om de ontstoken appendix heen en vormen een grote massa in de buik, een infiltraat. Als dit eenmaal gebeurd is, zal men vaak enkele weken tot maanden moeten wachten tot men (à froid) kan opereren.


Herstel na operatie
Na een 'gewone' appendectomie is voeding meestal na een dag of vijf pas weer mogelijk, het algeheel herstel kan enkele weken duren. Een en ander is afhankelijk van de conditie van de patiënt. Na een laparoscopische appendectomie mag de patiënt vrijwel meteen weer eten, en kan doorgaans binnen 24 uur weer naar huis, mits er zich geen complicaties voordoen; het herstel verloopt ook veel sneller.

Vaak wordt preventief antibiotica via het infuus gegeven. Preventieve antibiotica zijn niet strikt noodzakelijk. Indien er wordt gekozen om deze niet toe te dienen, moet er op gelet worden dat het immuunsysteem goed op peil blijft. Voeding kan doorgaans vrijwel onmiddellijk na de operatie weer normaal gegeten worden. Er dient echter op gelet te worden dat de ontlasting soepel blijft verlopen.


Complicatie
Perforatie: we spreken van een geperforeerde appendix, wanneer er een gat in de wand is ontstaan, waardoor er een gegeneraliseerde buikvliesontsteking ontstaat. Een kenmerkend verschijnsel hiervan is schouderpijn.


Chronische appendicitis
Er zijn mensen die met enige regelmaat in lichte mate klachten hebben die aan een appendicitis doen denken. Soms knappen zulke mensen op wanneer de appendix verwijderd wordt. Het is niet duidelijk of er zoiets bestaat als chronische appendicitis en hoe vaak dit voorkomt.

(bron: Wikipedia)

----------


## Agnes574

Blindedarmontsteking/Appendicitis

De blinde darm (appendix)
De appendix (letterlijk: aanhangsel) bevindt zich op de plaats waar de dunne darm overgaat in de dikke darm, meestal rechts onder in de buik. Omdat de appendix lang en beweeglijk is, kan de ligging ervan variëren, waardoor ook pijnklachten middenin of rechts boven in de buik voorkomen.

Blindedarmonsteking 
Appendicitis is een ontsteking van de blindedarm, die meestal in korte tijd ontstaat en ernstige pijnklachten geeft in de buik. De ontsteking kan heftig verlopen en bij een doorbraak van pus (perforatie) aanleiding zijn tot een buikvliesontsteking. De hele buik is dan erg pijnlijk. 

-De pijn begint vaak bij de navel en zakt later af naar de rechter onderbuik. 
-De pijn kan dagen vaag blijven, maar wordt langzamerhand erger. 
-De patiënt heeft geen eetlust, voelt zich misselijk en moet braken. 
-Er is een licht verhoogde lichaamstemperatuur en een algeheel ziektegevoel. 
-Het aanraken en loslaten van de buik doet flink pijn, ook hoesten en lachen zijn pijnlijk. 
-Dikwijls is er ook 'vervoerspijn' bijvoorbeeld bij het met de auto over een hobbel rijden. 

Onderzoek
In het geval van bovengenoemde klachten is een onderzoek naar een ontsteking van de blinde darm nodig. Dit onderzoek omvat de volgende onderdelen.
-Opvragen van de voorgeschiedenis
-Goed navragen van het ontstaan van de klachten is van groot belang. Ziektes als: voedselvergiftiging, blaasontsteking en eileiderontsteking maar ook een zwangerschap kunnen gelijksoortige klachten geven en moeten eerst uitgesloten worden. 

Lichamelijk onderzoek
De arts luistert naar de darmbewegingen en klopt en betast voorzichtig met de hand de buik. Daarna volgt inwendig onderzoek via de anus, eventueel aangevuld met inwendig gynaecologisch onderzoek. Ook de lichaamstemperatuur wordt gemeten. 

Laboratoriumonderzoek
We nemen bloed en urine af om blaasontsteking, nierstenen of zwangerschap uit te sluiten.

Echografisch onderzoek
Met behulp van echografisch onderzoek kunnen we de blinde darm zichtbaar maken en beoordelen. Eventueel kunnen we ook gynaecologische en andere organen bekijken.

Röntgenonderzoek
Soms maken we een röntgenfoto van de buik. 

Laparoscopie
Realiseert u zich dat - ondanks al deze onderzoeken - het niet altijd mogelijk is zekerheid te krijgen over de juiste diagnose. Daarom doen we soms eerst onder narcose een laparoscopie (kijkoperatie), om de blindedarm en andere mogelijk zieke buikorganen te inspecteren. 

Behandeling in het acute stadium
Het operatief verwijderen van de ontstoken blindedarm is de beste behandeling om de ontsteking te stoppen en een buikvliesontsteking te voorkomen. Deze ingreep wordt meestal uitgevoerd via een kleine snee in de rechter onderbuik of met een laparoscopie. Bij een ernstig (maar onduidelijk) ziektebeeld is het soms beter een snee in het midden van de onderbuik te maken. De andere buikorganen zijn dan beter te inspecteren en te behandelen. 

Na de operatie
Na de operatie heeft u een infuus voor vocht - en medicijntoediening. De darmbewegingen komen geleidelijk op gang en u begint met vloeibaar en vervolgens vast voedsel. Bij een ernstige ontsteking laten we de huidwond vaak open ter voorkoming van een wondinfectie. Na ongeveer zeven dagen verwijderen we de uitwendige hechtingen. Twee dagen na de operatie mag u weer douchen. 
Afhankelijk van uw algemene conditie gaat u na enkele dagen naar huis. 
Uw normale werkzaamheden kunt u kort daarna hervatten. 

Behandeling bij een langer bestaande ontsteking
Als de ontsteking al langer bestaat, wordt de blindedarm vaak afgedekt door andere ernaast liggende darmen. Dit is een beschermingsreactie van de natuur en beperkt de gevolgen van een eventuele perforatie. We noemen dit een appendiculair infiltraat. De met elkaar verkleefde darmgedeelten zijn bij lichamelijk onderzoek vaak te voelen. In deze situatie is het niet meer mogelijk om de blindedarm veilig uit de verklevingen los te maken en te verwijderen. 

De behandeling bestaat dan uit bedrust en zonodig een infuus en antibiotica. Hierdoor kan de ontsteking 'afkoelen' en komen de ingewanden tot rust. Het herstel verloopt veel langzamer dan na een operatie. Na volledig herstel kunnen we overwegen de blindedarm alsnog te verwijderen. 

Complicaties
Het ontstaan van complicaties hangt voor een deel af van de ernst van de ontsteking. Na iedere operatie kunnen problemen als nabloeding of wondinfectie ontstaan.

Soms komt de darmfunctie pas na enkele dagen op gang. Een maagsonde kan nodig zijn om braken te voorkomen. 

Bij een wondabces moeten we de huidwond weer openen, zodat een goede afvoer van pus mogelijk is. Soms ontstaat er een abces in de buikholte, dat zich meestal via de endeldarm vanzelf ontlast. Chirurgische behandeling is soms noodzakelijk. 

(bron: amc.uva.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

Blindedarmontsteking

De blindedarm (de appendix) is in de medische wereld een mysterieus stukje darm. 
Als aanhangsel van de dikke darm heeft dit kleine "dingetje" in het verre verleden waarschijnlijk een functie gehad. 
Tegenwoordig wordt aangenomen dat het 'nut' van de blindedarm samenhangt met het immuunsysteem. Het zou een rol spelen bij het natuurlijke afweersysteem van het menselijk lichaam.

De blindedarm is 2 tot 20 centimeter lang, zo dik als een potlood en hol van binnen. Het stukje darm bestaat voornamelijk uit lymfeweefsel zoals de neus- en keelamandelen. Het is blind eindigend (vandaar de naam blindedarm). Hier ligt de basis van de problemen die de blindedarm kan veroorzaken. Micro-organismen kunnen gemakkelijk binnendringen en een ontsteking laten beginnen. Een op de 15 mensen krijgt ooit blindedarmontsteking. Doorgaans moet de blindedarm dan onmiddellijk operatief verwijderd worden, omdat het gevaar bestaat dat de darm openspringt en de infectieuze inhoud in de buikholte terechtkomt. 

De buik wordt bij een blindedarmontsteking langzaam of snel pijnlijk en gevoelig. De pijn begint in het midden van de buik of maagstreek, verplaatst zich dan naar rechts en naar beneden, richting de onderbuik. Meestal word je misselijk en moet je overgeven. Vaak is er koorts. Een geperforeerde blindedarm (een doorgebroken blindedarm) kan tot buikvliesontsteking leiden - een ernstige en soms zelfs dodelijke ontsteking.

Wanneer je acute buikpijn rechtsonder in je buik krijgt, waarbij je bijna niet meer goed kunt lopen en de pijn niet verdwijnt, maar vaak zelfs erger wordt, ga dan naar de huisarts. Hoe langer je met een ontstoken blindedarm blijft rondlopen, hoe vervelender en gevaarlijker het wordt. Een operatie is niet leuk, maar in dit geval meestal wel noodzakelijk. Als je er op tijd bij bent is deze aandoening prima te verhelpen.

Goedgekeurd door: W. Stenvers, huisarts 
(bron: gezondheidsplein.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

Blindedarmontsteking-Wat is het?

Een blindedarmontsteking is een ontsteking van het deel van de darm, waar de dunne darm overgaat in de dikke darm. Op die plaats, rechts onder in de buik, zit een aanhangsel aan de darm. Dit wordt de blindedarm of appendix genoemd. Blindedarmontsteking wordt ook wel appendicitis genoemd. Blindedarmontsteking kan op alle leeftijden voorkomen, maar wordt meestal gezien tussen de vijftien en dertig jaar. Deze aandoening komt net zoveel bij jongens als bij meisjes voor. Een blindedarmontsteking komt zelden voor onder de leeftijd van drie jaar. Eén op de zestien Nederlanders krijgt ooit te maken met een blindedarmontsteking.

(bron: dokterdokter.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

Wat is een blindedarmontsteking?

Een blindedarmontsteking is een ontsteking van de blinde darm (ook wel: appendix, wat ‘aanhangsel’ betekent in het Latijn). De blinde darm bevindt zich meestal bij de overgang van de dunne darm naar de dikke darm. Dat is rechtsonder in de buik. De blinde darm is echter erg beweeglijk, doordat hij zo lang en dun is. De ligging kan daarom wat wisselen. Een blindedarmontsteking ontstaat meestal heel plotseling (acuut) en wordt daarom vaak acute blindedarmontsteking genoemd. 

(bron: mlds.nl)

----------

